# Alissa- Model Portraits



## DanOstergren

~got to post #14 for a glimpse into the editing technique used on these photos~ 

I've been working pretty closely with a clothing designer all Summer, and this weekend we did our fifth collaboration. This shoot and the last shoot we did together have really pushed me out of my comfort zone since both times we shot in studio, and I normally use natural light exclusively. This time the designer rented some really nice profoto strobes and a beauty dish at my request. At one point during the shoot though I unplugged the strobes and used the light coming through the window. Honestly while I like the photos with the strobes, I still prefer the natural light shots I ended up capturing a lot more than the studio ones. Anyways, I'll let you decide which ones you like best.

Another interesting fact about these photos: the designer rented a camera as well, and I assumed it was set to shoot in RAW. When I got home and uploaded them to my computer, my heart sank really hard when I realized that they were all in JPEG format. Big lesson learned; I will never shoot again without double-checking this obvious detail. So, if you notice any banding (mostly in the studio shots), that would be why. Now pardon me while I go kick myself in the arse again for making that stupid mistake. I lucked out this time that the designer doesn't want to print these; the whole point of this shoot was for sharing the images on facebook and instagram.

Here are a couple of the shots captured with the light coming in through a window with the silver side of a reflector for fill:

1.
EOS 5D MKII
85mm @ f/3.2
1/166th sec
ISO 500






2.
EOS 5D MKII
50mm @ f/4.5
1/83rd sec
ISO 320





These are a couple of the shots using a beauty dish:

3.
EOS 5D MKII
85mm @ f/16
1/128th sec
ISO 100





4.
EOS 5D MKII
85mm @ f/16
1/128th sec
ISO 100







Here are a couple of before/after retouches:


----------



## Braineack

Love #3, but her ring finger seems to be floating.  Like the shadow for that finger is missing or something.  Dunno exactly but it striking me as odd.


----------



## DanOstergren

A couple of before/after retouches:


Braineack said:


> Love #3, but her ring finger seems to be floating.  Like the shadow for that finger is missing or something.  Dunno exactly but it striking me as odd.


You're right, it is a bit strange looking.


----------



## MRnats

Great shots. You should do a video tutorial on your post processing techniques. I've always been a big fan of your PP work.


----------



## Rick50

Yes, very good shots. Just lovely!


----------



## JustJazzie

Lovely work as always. Really well done.


----------



## limr

Your studio shots are really good, but the natural light ones are the standouts - not just for this thread.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs

Just curious, was there any ambient light in the studio or was it all the strobes? My only experience is shooting in my living room and I open up all the curtains to get as much ambient light as possible but I need to keep the power on my strobe way down so that it doesn't completely overpower the ambient light. It's a bit of a balancing act sometimes but I only have one strobe so the ambient gives me fill and the strobe produces accent. I mention it because you're used to working with all natural light. This method is very similar, it just adds a little more umph where ever you want it.


----------



## runnah

#3 is the most pleasing to my eyes.

I do enjoy the others.


----------



## Gary A.

All of these are simply ... Grand. But #3, as others have noted, certainly stands out as more Grand than the others.


----------



## DanOstergren

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Just curious, was there any ambient light in the studio or was it all the strobes? My only experience is shooting in my living room and I open up all the curtains to get as much ambient light as possible but I need to keep the power on my strobe way down so that it doesn't completely overpower the ambient light. It's a bit of a balancing act sometimes but I only have one strobe so the ambient gives me fill and the strobe produces accent. I mention it because you're used to working with all natural light. This method is very similar, it just adds a little more umph where ever you want it.


I made sure that there was zero ambient light. All of the windows were covered, that way I had complete control of any light that was affecting the exposure.


----------



## DanOstergren

I'm glad you guys like these. For some reason I've been a little scared to share them here.


----------



## pgriz

Very nice set.  And as others have noted, #3 is outstanding.  Don't find the hand/finger in that one to be strange - actually I find the pose quite nice.  Beautiful lighting, and very nice PP work.  And Dan, if you care to share your technical details, that would be the cherry on a very pleasing cake.


----------



## DanOstergren

pgriz said:


> Very nice set.  And as others have noted, #3 is outstanding.  Don't find the hand/finger in that one to be strange - actually I find the pose quite nice.  Beautiful lighting, and very nice PP work.  And Dan, if you care to share your technical details, that would be the cherry on a very pleasing cake.


Thank you! Technical details are listed with each shot.

As far as editing goes, here are the adjustment layers for each image. You'll want to experiment with each one in order to develop your own style.

1.





2.





3.





4.





And these are the settings for the layers that I dodge and burn on (the ones labeled "Contour", "Eyes" and "Hands/feet":
Go to Layer>New Layer, and set the dialogue box as follows:





.
You can label the dodge and burn layers as you please.


----------



## bribrius

Not really a fan, In my opinion you are capable and have done much better work. Maybe the lighting and studio did put you off. Posing is kind of,, eh... These are still nice though and generally I think well of your work and believe you can put out exceptional work you have the talent..  I think I agree with you on the natural light to Dan. And while I am at it let me commend you for being such a humble man and taking the time to explain your work to us and your continued posts here.  Seems you are maturing character wise, not just work wise into being quite the artist.


----------



## DanOstergren

bribrius said:


> Not really a fan, In my opinion you are capable and have done much better work. Maybe the lighting and studio did put you off. Posing is kind of,, eh... These are still nice though and generally I think well of your work and believe you can put out exceptional work you have the talent..  I think I agree with you on the natural light to Dan. And while I am at it let me commend you for being such a humble man and taking the time to explain your work to us and your continued posts here.  Seems you are maturing character wise, not just work wise into being quite the artist.


Thanks.


----------



## DanOstergren

I like the color version of this shot more, but the JPEG artifacts just kill the shot for me.


----------



## DanOstergren

And one more shot with the window light.


----------



## Forkie

I love these, Dan.

#1 is particularly good.  You really captured something in her eyes, there and the shadows of the blinds provide a really intimate feel to the whole scene.

Your strobe shots are also great, but you are clearly are much more comfortable using natural light - I think that's great.  I'm generally the opposite, needing total control over light power.  I always feel like I'm fighting natural light rather than working with it, which you seem to have totally nailed. 

I also think the sitting down pose had great potential, but I may have asked her to exaggerate her posture a bit by leaning forward a bit more, pushing her chest out and locking those arms out.  As it is, it has a slight non-committed feel about it, but I love the BW conversion.  Her face is beautifully highlighted.

You're putting some really nice work on here, mate; you really shouldn't be nervous about posting.  Really, it's excellent stuff.


----------



## FITBMX

Forkie said:


> I love these, Dan.
> 
> #1 is particularly good.  You really captured something in her eyes, there and the shadows of the blinds provide a really intimate feel to the whole scene.
> 
> Your strobe shots are also great, but you are clearly are much more comfortable using natural light - I think that's great.  I'm generally the opposite, needing total control over light power.  I always feel like I'm fighting natural light rather than working with it, which you seem to have totally nailed.
> 
> I also think the sitting down pose had great potential, but I may have asked her to exaggerate her posture a bit by leaning forward a bit more, pushing her chest out and locking those arms out.  As it is, it has a slight non-committed feel about it, but I love the BW conversion.  Her face is beautifully highlighted.
> 
> You're putting some really nice work on here, mate; you really shouldn't be nervous about posting.  Really, it's excellent stuff.



I also liked #1, something about it just pulls me in!


----------



## DanOstergren

I'm glad you guys like them, and thank you for the feedback Forkie.


----------



## rexbobcat

Just curious, on the first one, does the 'before' have the same color temp. that you imported and used in the final version?

I ask, because that's some pretty intense color correcting/grading using curves and whatnot lol


----------



## DanOstergren

rexbobcat said:


> Just curious, on the first one, does the 'before' have the same color temp. that you imported and used in the final version?
> 
> I ask, because that's some pretty intense color correcting/grading using curves and whatnot lol


Unfortunately I shot all of these in JPEG, so yes.


----------



## EIngerson

DanOstergren said:


> I like the color version of this shot more, but the JPEG artifacts just kill the shot for me.



Great work Dan. The only thing I don't like is the skin softening in this one. I think its a little strong on the face. An opacity drop would fix it for me, but!!!! It's still a great photo as is.


----------



## kdthomas

The seated monochrome one nails it for me ... there's something about the pose I'm not sure about, but the lighting on her face is just beautiful to me.


----------



## DavefromCt

DanOstergren said:


> ~got to post #14 for a glimpse into the editing technique used on these photos~
> 
> I've been working pretty closely with a clothing designer all Summer, and this weekend we did our fifth collaboration. This shoot and the last shoot we did together have really pushed me out of my comfort zone since both times we shot in studio, and I normally use natural light exclusively. This time the designer rented some really nice profoto strobes and a beauty dish at my request. At one point during the shoot though I unplugged the strobes and used the light coming through the window. Honestly while I like the photos with the strobes, I still prefer the natural light shots I ended up capturing a lot more than the studio ones. Anyways, I'll let you decide which ones you like best.
> 
> Another interesting fact about these photos: the designer rented a camera as well, and I assumed it was set to shoot in RAW. When I got home and uploaded them to my computer, my heart sank really hard when I realized that they were all in JPEG format. Big lesson learned; I will never shoot again without double-checking this obvious detail. So, if you notice any banding (mostly in the studio shots), that would be why. Now pardon me while I go kick myself in the arse again for making that stupid mistake. I lucked out this time that the designer doesn't want to print these; the whole point of this shoot was for sharing the images on facebook and instagram.
> 
> Here are a couple of the shots captured with the light coming in through a window with the silver side of a reflector for fill:
> 
> 1.
> EOS 5D MKII
> 85mm @ f/3.2
> 1/166th sec
> ISO 500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> EOS 5D MKII
> 50mm @ f/4.5
> 1/83rd sec
> ISO 320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a couple of the shots using a beauty dish:
> 
> 3.
> EOS 5D MKII
> 85mm @ f/16
> 1/128th sec
> ISO 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> EOS 5D MKII
> 85mm @ f/16
> 1/128th sec
> ISO 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of before/after retouches:


These are really nice....good job!  I especially like number one.


----------



## dannylightning

those are great photos..


----------



## DanOstergren

Thank you.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

3 and 4 are exceptional. Always a joy to see your work!


----------



## binga63

very nice Dan... loving the tones... only crit is #1 her eyes are a tad over brightened


----------



## DanOstergren

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

